# My wine making room and cellar



## rodo

In November of 2008 I picked up my first wine kit, a fermenter bucket, 2 carboys and some other miscellaneous wine making odds and ends. My wine making space was to be a rather large (about 25 -30 square feet) seldom used shower stall in our spare bathroom. By Autumn of the 09 when it was time to go to the winery and pick up 4 buckets of juice the shower stall could no longer contain all "the wine making stuff ". Plus, toating full buckets from the downstairs kitchen to the upstairs bathroom and full carboys back to the kitchen for bottling was becoming a problem.

Several times my wife (who loves wine, and fully supports this hobby)commented that we really needed to have a wine making room. The question was just where? Although this building is quite large it is both our home and business and I've had 28 years to fill it. About 6 months ago I finally decided if I rearranged a storage area and got rid of some stuff I could have a wine making room and cellar.




OK I have no idea why you have to click on the first photo if anyone can enlighten me I'd sure appreciate it

Anyway first pix is what you see when you enter the room pix 2 is looking back at the entrance pix 3 is the door to the cellar pix 4 the wine rack pix 5 looking back at the entrance

Rod


----------



## Wade E

Very nice, love the knotty pine!


----------



## rodo

A few more photos
, ,


----------



## Runningwolf

*WOW, really cool. I am jealous!*


----------



## NSwiner

WOW you got some serious money invested in that . Very nice set up . The only thing I'm wondering is how do you get the carboys on the top shelf They are heavy buggers ???


----------



## Green Mountains

That professional double bay sink is awesome. Fill one side with sanitizer and you can go to town sanitizing.......anything that could fit in the bay. 

What have you got going in those primary and caboys??


----------



## rodo

Runningwolf said:


> *WOW, really cool. I am jealous!*



Thanks but if you had seen my previous setup you would probaply have thought "what a mess"

Rod


----------



## rodo

NSwiner said:


> WOW you got some serious money invested in that . Very nice set up . The only thing I'm wondering is how do you get the carboys on the top shelf They are heavy buggers ???



Thanks 
I've probably got more money into it than I realize but definitely some serious time. If I had to hire people to do this I could never afford it.
Buying and bartering for the materials and making everything myself was the only way I could do it. 

Luckily for me I'm in the fabricating/welding business and one of my customers is a refurbisher of commercial dishwashers and kitchen equipment and also that in a space the size of a two car garage about 20 feet from the wine room my father had put together a nice wood working shop.

As for the carboys, they are definitely heavy but OK for now. However I have already started drawing up plans for a sort of mini walkie forklift as at the age of 52 I am certain my days of lifting carboys are numbered.

Rod


----------



## Leanne

Lovely. Really lovely. It looks easy to keep clean too.


----------



## djrockinsteve

((As for the carboys, they are definitely heavy but OK for now. However I have already started drawing up plans for a sort of mini walkie forklift as at the age of 52 I am certain my days of lifting carboys are numbered.)) QUOTE

You Got That Right. My Birthdays later this month (52 I think). Everytime I pick one up even to move it a short distance I always think "Damn, This Things Heavy". Oh the sacrafice!


----------



## xanxer82

Very nice!


----------



## rodo

Green Mountains said:


> That professional double bay sink is awesome. Fill one side with sanitizer and you can go to town sanitizing.......anything that could fit in the bay.
> 
> What have you got going in those primary and caboys??



That sink was actually holding up the completion of this project. About the time I first started thinking about doing this I had to visit my kitchen customer to look at a project we were working on. As I was eyeing his extensive scrap yard of stainless counters and sinks salvaged from years of kitchen jobs I asked "John, I've been thinking about making a wine room do you think you could fix me up with a sink and counter?" He said "sure no problem" so I thought about what I wanted and needed, drew up plans for the wine room and asked him to try to find something at least 10 feet long with 2 sinks more or less centered and 1 of them being 16 to 18 inches deep. Or more than likely the individual components.
He says" shouldn't be a problem. Over the months as the room is progressing I keep checking in from time to time "did you find me a sink yet?" "no but don't worry I will". About 2 months ago I started being a little more persistent, (the squeaky wheel gets the grease strategy) The problem he was having was finding the large deep sink. At that point I started thinking about making the sink bowls myself, I'd need to make a die set to form the offset for the sink drains but it was doable, the rest was just standard fabricating. At least I could get a counter top from him .... However before I ever left to pick up the counter I had made up my mind that if it wasn't for some reason what I wanted I'd "bite the bullet" and make my own.

When I got to his place his guys had a counter out for me however it had a bullnose on the back side instead of a backsplash. There was one out in the bone yard that would have worked but it was behind a lot of other stuff and this being the end of January in New York state it was frozen to the ground and not going anywhere soon.

I did however find the rinser, drain bowls, and hot & cold lever valves there for 0$$ so it definatley wasn't a wasted trip.


In the carboys left to right,
top shelf, 2 with Niagara, Apple,
middle shelf, 2 Herron Bay Wild Berry Chianti, 2 concord, 1 Herron Bay Peach Chardonay
bottom shelf, 3 empty, 1 Herron Bay White Grenache Blush


On the shelf you can't see is a Herron Bay Raspberry Zinfandel 

Rod


----------



## rodo

Leanne said:


> Lovely. Really lovely. It looks easy to keep clean too.



Thanks, my wife and I were able to use it for the first time last weekend and it was great. Especially not having to hurry around and then get cleaned up again so she can make dinner.
Rod


----------



## buffaloricky

Awesome cellar, I am in awe.


----------



## Bailey

Awesome setup!

Did you make the bottle racks? They look custom - very nice.


----------



## rodo

> Awesome setup!
> 
> Did you make the bottle racks? They look custom - very nice.



Thanks

Yes I made them also, each will hold 22 cases (264 750ML bottles and 132 1500 ML).

I used 1000 feet of 1/4 inch hot rolled round (steel) to make the rings.

I have several pictures of them as we were making them if anyone is interested.

Rod


----------



## Green Mountains

rodo said:


> I have several pictures of them as we were making them if anyone is interested.
> 
> Rod




Ummm YES....I'd also like to place an order.......... heh


----------



## skiboarder72

This is just incredible! Amazing work!!


----------



## rodo

The first thing I needed to do to get this project going was to find a piece of pipe or tube that when the round rod was wrapped around it would produce a ring of the correct size. This was no problem for the large bottles I used a piece of 3 1/2" pipe with an outside diameter (OD) of 4.02" (Smaller sizes of pipe like this are measured to the closest 1/2" of the ID) which made the perfect ring for this size bottle. However when it came to the small bottle rings 2 1/2" pipe made a ring that was about 1/8" too small, 3" pipe made a ring way too big. What I needed was something with an OD of 3 1/16" what I had was 2 1/2" pipe with an OD 2 7/8" and a piece of 3" OD tube with 1/16" wall thickness. Obviously the 3" tube wouldn't fit over the pipe by 1/16" but if I could force it would be just right.

In my shop is a door way with an 8"x8" lintel and about 10" of wall above it I stood the 2 1/2" pipe in the doorway, stood the 3" tube on the pipe, put a 10 ton porta power (like a hydraulic bottle jack) on top of the tube, fired up a huge propane rosebud torch and began heating and pushing the tube down onto the pipe. To tell you the truth I really had my doubts that this was going too work, but I needed a wine rack and "FALIURE WAS NOT AN OPTION". To my surprise and delight it did work quite nicely I now had my 2 mandrels. 

The next thing to do was to weld four 20' sections of rod end to end into 80' pieces (80' was the distance from the front door of the shop to the lathe).

I hope this haven't bored everybody But if someone else decides they want to try this and they have the skills and the tools with the discription and the photos it will save them alot of time.

The first picture is the mandrel for the large rings in the lathe chuck the rod is inserted into a hole drilled in the mandrel.


----------



## rodo

Photo 1
The speed of the lathe is set as low as it goes, I think about 60 rpm,put your gloves on, grab the rod, turn the lathe on, keep your hands back, as it winds the rod be sure each row is against the last one, and KEEP ONE FOOT READY TO HIT THE BRAKE (this lathe has a foot brake bar that at this speed will instantly stop the spindel) 

,

,
Photo 2
When you get to the end of the rod and spop the spindel DO NOT JUST LET GO OF THE END there is alot of energy stored in that coil.


----------



## rodo

OK so I still don"t have this multiple photos with text thing figured out yet!

Here's that 1000' of rod all wound up into coils the small ones in front the big ones in back


----------



## rodo

Next I cut the rings loose from the coils with a 6" abrasive saw, they sort of look like lock washers at this point.

There's about 550 small rings and 270 big ones


----------



## rodo

I don't have any photos of sizing and welding the ends of the rings, we had a couple of fixtures the first was to align the ends it was a tab welded to the table with half the ring extending over the edge of the table and the back half held down by the tab, a couple of taps with a hammer to take the lock washer effect out of them.

The other fixture was 3 equally spaced triangles that stood up from the table, we pushed each ring into it to control the size of the OD of the ring and then we TIG welded the ends together.

By "we" I mean me and my helper, this part of the project was monotonous to say the least.


These next photos show things starting to come together.


----------



## rodo

And another, every place the rings touch they are welded on both sides.

Photo 2 shows that of corse anytime you weld somthing you have distortion.


----------



## rodo

It's way past my bed time I'll add more tomorrow
Rod


----------



## rodo

The first photo is the lower rack for 1500 ML bottles the next 3 are the upper rack for 750 ML bottles.


----------



## rodo

In these last photos its all painted and ready to install.


----------



## rodo

> I don't have any photos of sizing and welding the ends of the rings, we had a couple of fixtures the first was to align the ends it was a tab welded to the table with half the ring extending over the edge of the table and the back half held down by the tab, a couple of taps with a hammer to take the lock washer effect out of them.
> 
> The other fixture was 3 equally spaced triangles that stood up from the table, we pushed each ring into it to control the size of the OD of the ring and then we TIG welded the ends together.




Here is the fixture used to align the ends and weld them together.

If anyone wants more detail, or better explination of any aspect of my wine room project please don't hesitate to ask. I always worry that I,m putting too much info in and boring people.

Rod


----------



## Green Mountains

....or you could've just bought one. 



KIDDING!!! Oh my Lord that is a beautiful project. So happy that you took the time to photograph your work and share it with us. I don't have the equipment, let alone the talent or patience for such a thing.

Nicely done.


----------



## xanxer82

That looks great. Very talented!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Sir, I'm tipping my hat to you right now as I type. I'm just guessing that you weren't drinking much as you fabricated all that... 
The only thing I enjoy more than drinking my wine, is making stuff, but I don't have space or time to do anything that complicated.
I understand where you get it from. I see your location as Pa. I was born and raised down here in Fl. but half my blood comes from Pa. people. 
Heck, we just might be cousins....


----------



## Slyder73

Logistics question: Judging by looking at the photos of the narrow room you have the rack in, did you have to get the racks through the doorway? How did you manage that, the appear on the photo to be too long and wide to fit and turn the corner against the wall? Or is that a hallway outside of the wine making area?


----------



## rodo

> Logistics question: Judging by looking at the photos of the narrow room you have the rack in, did you have to get the racks through the doorway? How did you manage that, the appear on the photo to be too long and wide to fit and turn the corner against the wall? Or is that a hallway outside of the wine making area?



Great question
The wood corner trim piece that includes the light switch and part of the strike plate is removable with about a dozen screws, when removed it makes the opening several inches wider. When I was planning the racks I checked it a couple of times with a 2X10 just to be sure. They went in with no problems. They came through both doors at the same time.


----------



## rodo

> Sir, I'm tipping my hat to you right now as I type.



Thanks



> Heck, we just might be cousins....



Possibly?

Rod


----------



## whine4wine

WOW, what a wine rack.
You have some serious work and time in that thing. All that welding, fitting clamping,.....Did you ever start to wonder "what the heck am I doing here" LOL
I like to fab stuff myself, and I know how it gets, you reach a point and figure there's no turning back now. LOL
Nice job Rod


----------



## rodo

whine4wine said:


> WOW, what a wine rack.
> You have some serious work and time in that thing. All that welding, fitting clamping,.....Did you ever start to wonder "what the heck am I doing here" LOL
> I like to fab stuff myself, and I know how it gets, you reach a point and figure there's no turning back now. LOL
> Nice job Rod



Yep that about covers it

Thanks 
Rod


----------



## rodo

I have added some more things to the wine room. Last weekend I finished installing a permanent vacuum pump.
I know the pump is overkill but it's been collecting dust here for nearly 15 years and I also had everything else to install it.
The first picture is the pump it's located under the wine room.
The second photo is the vacuum gauge,relief valve and vac port.
Photo three is the foot pedal that controls the pump.


----------



## AlFulchino

wow that is great...thats a some day project for me..( or for you if you visit me )


----------



## Runningwolf

Rod, you're a nut. You fit in real nice. Question though, shouldn't that Gage show a negative pressure for pulling a vacuum.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry, looked closer at it and it is negative. My gage shows both.


----------



## rodo

> Rod, you're a nut.



You're not the first to tell me that.

I'll take it as a compliment.
Rod


----------



## Runningwolf

Well as my freind explains it, We don't do things because we need to do it..we just do it because we can. Must admit we boys do like to tinker!


----------



## rodo

Al 
All the expensive stuff came from a junk yard.

Rod


----------



## rodo

This is a drying/storage rack that I finished today.


----------



## Runningwolf

One word, no make that two...Freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Wade E

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think you can suck a golf ball through a garden hose with that pump!


----------



## rodo

And some things to reduce clutter.


----------



## rodo

> Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think you can suck a golf ball through a garden hose with that pump!



Thanks

It will pull 28HG But I'll probably limit it to 20

Rod


----------



## Wade E

Where did you get all that diamond plate.


----------



## rodo

Wade
I'ts not diamond plate, it's smooth 14 gauge stainless, I did the pattern with a 4" grinder and a blue, make that several blue schotch bright disks.

Rod


----------



## Wade E

Ah, unless you look very closely you wouldnt know. I knew it was SS though or you would just be crazy!


----------



## Daisy317

Ok... Now that I've picked my chin up off my keyboard I can reply...

WOW! That is one awesome setup!

I just started working on redoing the canning kitchen in my basement and now feel slightly intimidated... haha!


----------



## xanxer82

cant wait to see it all put together. looking great


----------



## Runningwolf

Rod, I am bringing up this thread again because it is so worth looking at again for those who have not seen it.


----------



## rodo

Thanks Dan
I was just looking for it so I could post a link in that other thread.

Soon I'll post some pictures of the AC unit.


----------



## Wade E

I somehow missed a few pages in here as I never saw all the pics of this wine rack and the work involved in you making it. Great f###ing job man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoogie

Wow you did an awsome job..your room is to die for  wonder what you would do with a bigger space lol....  Zoogie


----------



## contactme_11

Rod, where are the traps on your sink drains? Under the floor?


----------



## rodo

> Wow you did an awsome job..your room is to die for  wonder what you would do with a bigger space lol....


 
Barrels!


----------



## rodo

> Rod, where are the traps on your sink drains? Under the floor?


 
Downstairs with the vaccum pump and water heater.


----------



## rodo

A couple pictures of the AC system.


----------



## rodo

These are the barrels that were the subject of this thread 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8034

and the stands I made for them.

They are all rehydrated now with no leaks.


----------



## Wade E

To bad you couldnt keep that wet look cause man does it look beautiful! How much was that Mitsubishi unit and what size room is it rated for? They are very nice!


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW I can't believe you got a Mitsubishi unit. I had one in an office many years ago, remote control and all. They are awesome. I hope the rest of your house has ac. Did you set up a tasting table yet for friends.


----------



## rodo

> How much was that Mitsubishi unit and what size room is it rated for?


 
It's the MS-A12WA rated at 12000 BTU. I know several AC guys one of witch offered this system at his cost of $1000.00, I did the install except the lineset and he came by and did that and topped off the charge and checked it out for $100.00. 

I also fixed him up with half a dozen bottles of my finest.


----------



## rodo

> WOW I can't believe you got a Mitsubishi unit. I had one in an office many years ago, remote control and all. They are awesome. I hope the rest of your house has ac. Did you set up a tasting table yet for friends.


 
Both AC guys I talked to said the Mitsubishi's were the best.
Yes the rest of the house has been AC'd for about 10 years.
As for a tasting table I'm sure I can work something out, and friends are always welcome.


----------



## Wade E

$1000 for a 12,000 btu unit is steep but thats because its a top notch product as are their tvs, not to hot on their cars though.


----------



## rodo

This week I received my 4 new juice toting / primaries, they are 20 gallon plastic drums for my planned batches of 15 gallons. In their former life they were used to import olives and had a slight amount of residue/smell but a thorough washing took care of both.


----------



## xanxer82

Looks great Rod.


----------



## countrygirl

sooo beautiful! it gives me some good organizational ideas, too! thanks, rodo. keep up the great work!


----------



## Wade E

Those are great and I believe are almost exactly the same as what grapeman has.


----------



## gibbylet

I have to say I am so envious! What a wonderful set up. 
Suppose I'll have to wait until I move to even think of such
a great wine making room, great job!


----------



## rodo

Thanks and welcome to the forum!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Glad my wife isn't here to see my tears.
It's just so...beautiful.


The coiled rings look just like when i was making chain mail.


----------



## rodo

> Glad my wife isn't here to see my tears.
> It's just so...beautiful.
> 
> 
> The coiled rings look just like when i was making chain mail. [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks
> Were you making armor or jewelry?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

i've made both, but armor from butted rings is more for show than anything.


----------



## rodo

Making chain mail would be a truly daunting task!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

it can be frustrating.

i started doing beadwork (off loom) and it is about the same.


----------



## homer

As if this hobby had not already gotten out of control, how did you make the wine rack? bk


----------



## rodo

> how did you make the wine rack


One ring at a time.


----------



## Dufresne11

Next time I am in Penn I am stopping in for a look see myself... and perhaps a taste or two


----------



## homer

Sorry about the dumb question, I was so dumbfounded by your project I asked the question before reaching the bottom of the thread. Very nice workmanship. bk


----------



## rodo

> Next time I am in Penn I am stopping in for a look see myself... and perhaps a taste or two


 
Any time, fellow wine makers are always welcome.


----------



## rodo

> Sorry about the dumb question, I was so dumbfounded by your project I asked the question before reaching the bottom of the thread. Very nice workmanship.


 
No problem Homer, somewhere on the second page Wade admitted missing the whole wine rack portion.


----------



## pwrose

Since you run a welding shop, you should make smaller versions of those and stock/sell them. I know I would buy one!
How much would a 50 bottle rack run to make?


----------



## twistedvine

I'll take a rack too, make mine a 1500 bottle rack though


----------



## rodo

> Since you run a welding shop, you should make smaller versions of those and stock/sell them. I know I would buy one!
> How much would a 50 bottle rack run to make?


 
I didn't keep track of costs on those because they were so high I knew I would never be able to sell one competitively with something made off shore.


----------



## rodo

Yesterday I made these barrel carts.


----------



## Runningwolf

So Rod did you make one of those to pass the bottle around the table also? Might not be a bad idea for carboys though. Ummmm and maybe with a hydrolic lift for siphoning!


----------



## Wade E

I know your workmanship is good but Im not sure those casters are rated for much, they look like casters for light duty stuff.


----------



## rodo

> I know your workmanship is good but Im not sure those casters are rated for much, they look like casters for light duty stuff.


 
They are from old office chairs. So the load should be comparable, 20 gallons is about 166lbs (75 kilo) Weight of average american....more.


----------



## Wade E

Old is good, these new chairs are made of crap!


----------



## homer

Rodo, a quick question in your large containers are you planning on using kits, frozen grapes, or Welch's grape juice? You must really like to make wine, I don't know about drinking it but you must really like making it. bk


----------



## rodo

The blue barrels are 20 gallons each. 
My plan is to use them to fetch juice from the winery and then as primary fermenters. This weekend will be a trip to Presque Isle Winery to pick up 16 gal of Concord, 16 gal of Fredonia, 18 gal of Niagara. The following weekend hopefully I'll make a trip to Walkers to fill the final one with Diamond.
One of the keys to wine making is to get to the point that you are making more than you can consume or give away so that you will have some to age.


----------



## Runningwolf

rodo said:


> The following weekend hopefully I'll make a trip to Walkers to fill the final one with Diamond.
> One of the keys to wine making is to get to the point that you are making more than you can consume or give away so that you will have some to age.



Rod can you send me that price list again. Careful with Walkers, I haven't heard a commitment yet as to when they're opening. They're suppose to post it on facebook. I agree with you on making more then you can consume or give away. Bill that you got some carboys from just donated 60 cases for an Octoberfest. I think we need to visit him again LOL.


----------



## JohnT

I find that the amount you go through is directly proportional to how good it comes out. 

If the wine comes out bad, then you will not have any friends begging for it and are also not likely to give it to anyone you care about. 

If the wine comes out good, then it will be gone faster than you can say "Would you like another glass?". 

Never worry about making more than you need. You will find that the Cost-Per_bottle drops the more you make. 

johnT.


----------



## Teamsterjohn

That is very nice. Some nice ideas there.


----------



## Drez

<--Envy for an amazing cellar!
-next house


----------



## Hillview

rodo said:


> The blue barrels are 20 gallons each.
> My plan is to use them to fetch juice from the winery and then as primary fermenters.



First time post. I've really enjoyed viewing this thread. Quick newbie question: You mention "fetching" juice from wineries. Is it usual or customary for wineries to sell their juice? There are a few small wineries around here (Louisville, KY) and I am wondering if this would be a good quality source for me. I know I could/should call them, but I was just wondering if this is a common practice. Thanks.


----------



## rodo

First, welcome to the forum and thanks for vieving my wine room thread. 
A good resource is "The Map" there are several wineries and vinyards, and couple of home brew stores. Also several member markers, I would start by sending other members in your area a PM some one will know where to get juice.


----------



## twistedvine

Rod,

Just wondering were you found that spray nozzle that I'm guessing you use for cleaning your carboys and bottles. I am a plumber and am familiar with commercial kitchen setups. The body of your pull down sprayer looks like its T&S Brass, but I was unaware that they made carboy sprayers.

Looks great, you've done an excellent job


----------



## Runningwolf

I am not sure which sprayer you're talking about but this is the best carboy Spray Wand on the market. It costs very little and works excellent for carboys, primaries and large bottles.


----------



## rodo

> Just wondering were you found that spray nozzle that I'm guessing you use for cleaning your carboys and bottles. I am a plumber and am familiar with commercial kitchen setups. The body of your pull down sprayer looks like its T&S Brass, but I was unaware that they made carboy sprayers.


 
Right you are about T&S Brass I made the end though, just threaded a piece of SS pipe to fit the spray handle the other end I threaded 1/4 NPT for the spray nozzle and drilled a hole in the side and brazed in a shortened brass flat spray nozzle.

80PSI water pressure and 140 degree water makes short work of cleaning carboys.

I also have a shorter / smaller one without any nozzles for stubborn bottles.


----------



## ibglowin

I don't know how I missed this thread but I am subscribed now. 

Fantastic work BTW!


----------



## rodo

I've made a couple of additions since the previous posts.


A shelf to organize my glassware.


and a bottle filler


----------



## Rocky

I like the bottle filler, Rod. Great job. Why is it tilted? Where did you get the little cylindrical dashpot? Is that SS or is it plated?


----------



## JohnnyRico

If the going gets tough, you can always sell racks! 

I would buy something like that if the price with shipping wasnt too bad. Problem is that metal gets heavy pretty quick Im sure.


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL I really don't think anyone could offord to buy them when you add up labor and material. It helps to be in the trade and have all the tools and knowledge. I really look forward to the day I can make it to rods house to visit and see his wine room.
One could have a rack like these with square hole's quite inexpensively. You would need to buy 14'x16' goat panel from Tractor supply. You can cut it in have so you have two panels to hold your bottles. Use 1x2's as spacers and to hold it together. I know a number of folks have done this. Before I knew about it, i bought a rack that looks just like one.


----------



## Wade E

Any chance in you making and selling those bottlers?


----------



## rodo

> I like the bottle filler, Rod. Great job. Why is it tilted? Where did you get
> the little cylindrical dashpot? Is that SS or is it plated?


 
Thanks
It is SS, the cylinder is called a gas spring from McMaster Carr. 
I originally built it so that the bottle was perpendicular however there was too much agitation of the wine so tilted it. The wine now gently runs down the side of the bottle.


----------



## ShepherdQ

This is truly amazing, very envious of your set up but more determined than ever to improve my own! I got started by bashing together a bench to keep my single primary and single carboy off the floor of the laundry room in our condo, so I have a ways to go, but thanks very much Rod for posting all these pics.


----------



## JLS

*What a nice Job!!!*



rodo said:


> In November of 2008 I picked up my first wine kit, a fermenter bucket, 2 carboys and some other miscellaneous wine making odds and ends. My wine making space was to be a rather large (about 25 -30 square feet) seldom used shower stall in our spare bathroom. By Autumn of the 09 when it was time to go to the winery and pick up 4 buckets of juice the shower stall could no longer contain all "the wine making stuff ". Plus, toating full buckets from the downstairs kitchen to the upstairs bathroom and full carboys back to the kitchen for bottling was becoming a problem.
> 
> Several times my wife (who loves wine, and fully supports this hobby)commented that we really needed to have a wine making room. The question was just where? Although this building is quite large it is both our home and business and I've had 28 years to fill it. About 6 months ago I finally decided if I rearranged a storage area and got rid of some stuff I could have a wine making room and cellar.
> 
> View attachment 584
> 
> 
> OK I have no idea why you have to click on the first photo if anyone can enlighten me I'd sure appreciate it
> 
> Anyway first pix is what you see when you enter the room pix 2 is looking back at the entrance pix 3 is the door to the cellar pix 4 the wine rack pix 5 looking back at the entrance
> 
> Rod


 
What a great job, I have a job for you in NY if you areinterested. Well done, I'm Jealous!!!


----------



## twistedvine

Wade E said:


> Any chance in you making and selling those bottlers?


 
Yeah, Rod, don't hold out on us. pm me if you would really consider making me one. Or even a parts/cut list.


----------



## rodo

> Yeah, Rod, don't hold out on us. pm me if you would really consider making
> me one. Or even a parts/cut list.


 
It's sort of a work in progress.




It works pretty good but I'm not quite satisfied yet. I would consider making some.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rod post the picture of the watering can I asked you to make.


----------



## rodo

> rod post the picture of the watering can i asked you to make.


----------



## Runningwolf

rodo said:


> View attachment 4150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151


 
Talk about a master piece. I gave Rod some dimensions to make a SS Watering can to top up barrels and this is what he manufactured. With this you can you can easily top up barrels that are stacked on top of each other without the top barrel getting in the way.


----------



## ibglowin

Watch out for those "dementions" !!


----------



## rodo

It's taken a while but all 604 of the 750 ML holes are full. About half of the 198 15ML spaces are occupied.


----------



## Runningwolf

rodo said:


> It's taken a while but all 604 of the 750 ML holes are full. About half of the 198 15ML spaces are occupied.
> 
> View attachment 4159


 
Rod that is a piece of art! Did you mean 1.5 L instead of 15 ML


----------



## rodo

> Rod that is a piece of art! Did you mean 1.5 L instead of 15 ML
> 
> 
> __________________
> Dan


 
Yeh I did


----------



## twistedvine

rodo said:


> It's sort of a work in progress.
> 
> View attachment 4148
> 
> 
> It works pretty good but I'm not quite satisfied yet. I would consider making some.


 

i would settle for a material list... where did you get the nozzle from?


----------



## Runningwolf

twistedvine said:


> i would settle for a material list... where did you get the nozzle from?


 
He got it at Presque Isle Wine Cellars.

https://www.piwine.com/catalog.html...e=flypage.tpl&product_id=16694&category_id=56


----------



## ibglowin

Those are beautiful! 



rodo said:


> View attachment 4150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151


----------



## Flem

Rod, you have entirely too much time on your hands! Beautiful job.


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Rod, you have entirely too much time on your hands! Beautiful job.


 HA HA if you only knew....that was the wrong thing to say!


----------



## rodo

NO WAY do I have too much time on my hands. I sort of squeezed that in for Dan after an 11 hour day. I really wanted to do it though


----------



## soccer0ww

Very nice looking work area! Would like to get my shop to that condition at some point.. the diamond plate looks great.


----------



## rodo

> Very nice looking work area! Would like to get my shop to that condition at some
> point.. the diamond plate looks great.


 
Thanks, although it sort of looks like diamond plate it is actually smooth. I did that pattern with scotch brite pads on a 4" grinder.


----------



## soccer0ww

rodo said:


> Thanks, although it sort of looks like diamond plate it is actually smooth. I did that pattern with scotch brite pads on a 4" grinder.



Even more impressive. It gives a nice appearance to the entire sink area.


----------



## Famineguy

I just happened on this thread. Wow. You have done a great job and have a wonderful setup. If I could only have half of that setup . . .


----------



## thesnow

Very impressed, beautiful... congratulations job well done


----------



## winebreath

I too just ran across this....
Damn Rod......this whole project is absolutely awesome.
Excellent work

Later WB-out


----------



## Born2Wine

Ahhhh jish. That's it. Just 14 pages. This is better reading than a novel. Wow!!! I am so hyped. And it all started just about 2 hours ago when I googled "how to make basement shelving for wine storage" and THIS is what I found... Well, good enough. I'm going to stop by Home Depot, Tractor Supply, etc., etc. and get started tonight. 

Kudo's to you Rod. I'm breathtaken and speechless.


----------



## rodo

Thanks guys


----------



## Rocky

Rodo, you realize of course that you have killed this thread! I man who is seriously going to post a picture of their area now?!


----------



## almargita

Rod:

What can I say..... just fantastic!! Wish I had the room or talent to create something like this..... I nominate you to hold a future Western Pa get-together just so we can all see your set-up.

Al


----------



## rodo

> What can I say..... just fantastic!! Wish I had the room or talent to create
> something like this..... I nominate you to hold a future Western Pa
> get-together just so we can all see your set-up.


 
Thanks Al, 
We would love to have a get together,... if anyone would show up. Unless your looking to fish or shoot a deer or gaze at the stars we pretty much live in the middle of nowhere and a long way from anywhere PA. However we would shurly welcome any fellow wine makers. Please give a heads up first though.


----------



## ffemt128

Jealous every time I see this post. I have a 109 year old house with barely 6'6" ceilings in the basement and a sandstone foundation. Beautiful work.


----------

